# Panne Classic II



## Invité (27 Septembre 2020)

Salut à tous,
mon Classic II me fait le coup de la panne… 

Je l'allume avec le bouton arrière, l'écran s'allume après une quinzaine de seconde, puis encore après j'ai le gong.
Il m'a semblé entendre plus tard un petit arpège.

J'ai démonté le Mac, enlevé la CM pour tout nettoyer à l'alcool, bien sécuriser avec du scotch l'adaptateur SCSI/SCA puisque j'ai mis un disque SCA dedans.

Maintenant il démarre direct avec le gong, mais l'écran reste gris indéfiniment. Rien ne charge mais pas d'icône de disquette non plus, idem avec une D7 bootable, je ne l'entends pas être sollicitée.

J'ai voulu tester avec une autre CM, mais elle doit être rincée, il ne se passe rien à l'allumage. Donc, je suis un peu sec là.

Si quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## baron (28 Septembre 2020)

Les gros condensateurs ont-ils l'air en bon état ?


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2020)

baron a dit:


> Les gros condensateurs ont-ils l'air en bon état ?


A priori, je ne vois rien de grave :


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Septembre 2020)

Et en débranchant la nappe SCSI et démarrer sur une disquette ça marche ?

Ceci dit un Classic/Classic II qui fonctionne encore avec ses condos d'origine, c'est plutôt rare ;-)


----------



## baron (29 Septembre 2020)

Invité a dit:


> A priori, je ne vois rien de grave :


Je pensais plutôt à l'alimentation (notamment pour le tube cathodique).   

J'imagine bien évidemment que u as bien re(m)placé la pile de sauvegarde ? (plus ou moins au centre de la CM, entre le processeur 68030 et le connecteur blanc)

[Rien à voir mais… pourquoi la mention de copyright Looney Tines ???]


----------



## Invité (29 Septembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Et en débranchant la nappe SCSI et démarrer sur une disquette ça marche ?
> 
> Ceci dit un Classic/Classic II qui fonctionne encore avec ses condos d'origine, c'est plutôt rare ;-)



Je n'ai pas essayé, je verrai ça ce soir



baron a dit:


> Je pensais plutôt à l'alimentation (notamment pour le tube cathodique).
> 
> J'imagine bien évidemment que u as bien re(m)placé la pile de sauvegarde ? (plus ou moins au centre de la CM, entre le processeur 68030 et le connecteur blanc)
> 
> [Rien à voir mais… pourquoi la mention de copyright Looney Tines ???]



Le tube s'allume correctement, mais il n'y a pas d'affichage de disquette, ou de damier ou de quoi que ce soit

La pile est neuve

Les Looney c'est juste un tapis de souris…


----------



## Big Ben (29 Septembre 2020)

C’est les condensateurs électrochimiques de la carte mère et de l’alimentation. Le grand « classique » si j’ose dire


----------



## woz86 (29 Septembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Ceci dit un Classic/Classic II qui fonctionne encore avec ses condos d'origine, c'est plutôt rare ;-)


Oui et je trouve que ce sont des machines fragiles au niveau des composants.
Celui que j’ai eu par le don de @Berthold a fonctionner juste un peu quand je l’ai reçu, ensuite j’ai eu ceci :




J’ai emmené la carte mère à quelqu’un que je connais afin de voir pour changer les condensateurs, mais déjà il m’a dit qu’il y avait de l’oxydation sur des composants.


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2020)

Bon, les nouvelles :
Maintenant il n'y a plus d'éclairage à l'écran. Le tube ne semble plus alimenté. Pas de gong non plus.
Il ne se passe rien avec la nappe du DD déconnecté, pas de boot sur D7 ni sur un disque dur SCSI qui boote correctement un LC.

L'hypothèse première des condos semble probable…

Y'a plus qu'a trouver quelqu'un pour faire ça !


----------



## Invité (4 Octobre 2020)

Tiens, pendant que j'y pense.

Quand on fait changer les condos sur ces petites bêtes, c'est juste ceux de la CM ou il faut démonter aussi le panneau latéral de la vidéo et envisager ceux-là ?


----------



## Big Ben (5 Octobre 2020)

Oui, tous.

Que ça soit le 1 ou le 2, tout les condensateurs à électrolyte sont à changer. Même si l’ordinateur « fonctionne ».


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2020)

De toute façon, si tu as un problème de vidéo, il y a plus de chance qu'il vienne de la carte latérale que de la carte mère.


----------



## Big Ben (6 Octobre 2020)

Encore une fois ça vient des deux. 

Une carte sous alimenté ou mal stabilisée provoquera des problèmes d'affichage au mieux, et la carte analogique fera de même.
En fonction des symptômes, il est possible d'estimer qu'elle est la partie la plus affectée, mais dans un cas comme dans l'autre, *tout *les condensateurs électrochimiques doivent être remplacés sur ce modèle, ça fait une dizaine d'années que les 3/4 d'entre eux ont commencé à fuir.

Sans compter que la carte mère supportera bien moins longtemps les fuites d'électrolytes que la carte analogique.


----------



## Invité (6 Octobre 2020)

OK OK,   

Reste plus qu'à trouver la bonne âme qui fera le boulot.
Je n'ai ni la compétence (je suis une brêle en soudure), ni le temps…


----------



## woz86 (9 Octobre 2020)

Sur le Macintosh Classic du don de @Berthold, j'ai fais un nettoyage complet de la carte mère avec un passage au lave vaisselle et après plusieurs jours de séchage, j'ai ensuite nettoyé les composants qui avait quelques traces blanche avec une brosse à dents et de l'alcool isopropylique.
Je m'attaque par la suite au changement des condensateurs.
Je me suis commandé un fer à souder de précision pour l'électronique que je devrais recevoir demain ainsi que des condensateurs ronds 47 uF 16v.
Je vais reprendre la soudure comme je l'avais appris à l'école en électronique.


----------



## woz86 (11 Octobre 2020)

Suite au nettoyage complet de la carte mère avec le passage au lave vaisselle et la finition à certains endroits avec une brosse à dents et de l’alcool isopropylique :










J’ai remonté celle-ci sur le Classic et après un petit temps de chauffe, il a donné signe de vie :







Mais le changement des condensateurs s’imposent, car il y a de légère trace de fuite.

Le bilan est que les Classic reste des machines qui nécessitent des travaux de rénovation pour bien fonctionner et quand je vois à quel prix certains en vendent sur le bon coin :-(


----------



## Invité (11 Octobre 2020)

La carte qui ne donnait rien a été nettoyée.
C'est mieux puisque il se passe quelque chose, et l'ordi démarre.
Mais visiblement c'est du côté vidéo que ça pêche…


----------



## Big Ben (12 Octobre 2020)

Au risque de me répéter (je suis ch**nt je sais [emoji16]) 

Le lave-vaisselle c’est mal. C’est pas adapté, vous risquez de déposer des résidus de bouffe, du sel et autres produits sur votre carte. Carte contenant plomb, étain, flux de soudure, résines, électrolytiques et j’en passe, dans un appareil qui vous sert habituellement à nettoyer vos ustensiles pour l’alimentaire. [emoji107]

Laver les cartes oui, et en effet à l’alcool isopropylique c’est mieux, à l’eau déminéralisée aussi. Perso je ne sais pas si c’est bien mais la meilleure solution accessible que j’ai trouvée (et elle n’est pas bonne mais faute de mieux) c’est un lavage initial avec du liquide vaisselle neutre et une brosse Antistatique. (Elles sont généralement bien foutes bien que pas prévu pour)

On nettoie après avoir retirer les condensateurs foireux et avant de les remplacer sinon ça sert à rien.

On utilise pas son appareil sans réparation au risque de l’endommager encore plus.

Alors je comprends l’impatience, la rage et la frustration. Surtout quand on a pas le temps pas les pièces et qu’on aimerait que ça marche.
Bon perso j’ai arrêté les frais, trop de machines mortes et HS à cause de ça.

Dans les deux cas laver la carte mère a permis d’éliminer les court-circuits mais vos appareil sont au bord du gouffre, et vous risquer de cramer votre Mac dans le pire des cas.

Le cas du temps de chauffe nécessaire c’est sûrement l’optocoupleur de la carte analogique qui se fait vieux on peut trouver des nouvelles vieilles pièces encore avec un peu de chance.
Sinon faut déjà remplacer les condensateurs, bien nettoyer et ré-étalonner la carte d’alimentation.
N’allez surtout pas bidouiller les réglages de la carte d’alimentation sans avoir changé tous les condensateurs c’est la bourde assurée.

Malheureusement j’ai vraiment pas le temps de vous préparer un tuto complet mais j’ai déjà posté la liste des composants pour ces machines sur le forum.
J’avais aussi écrit 2/3 conseils pour dessouder les condensateurs sans avoir le matériel adéquat mais sur des cartes dans cet état méfiance c’est délicat.

Bref après c’est vos machines, c’est votre choix et vous êtes majeurs et vacciné [emoji13]


----------



## woz86 (21 Octobre 2020)

De mon côté, hier soir j’ai changé tout les condensateurs de la carte mère et l’ai remise en place, mais le problème est toujours présent :
	

		
			
		

		
	





Par contre sur la carte analogique, j’ai trouvé ce composant fendu qui peut être sans doute la cause du problème :
	

		
			
		

		
	





Est-ce que quelqu’un connaît le rôle de ce composant ?


----------



## Big Ben (21 Octobre 2020)

Oui, c’est un condensateur de sécurité. À changer, j’ai la ref quelque part, faut que je la retrouve.

Ça ne réglera pas le problème cependant, encore une fois il faut remplacer les condensateurs de la carte analogique, sinon c’est impossible d’avoir des rails d’alimentation stables.


----------



## woz86 (21 Octobre 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Oui, c’est un condensateur de sécurité. À changer, j’ai la ref quelque part, faut que je la retrouve.
> 
> Ça ne réglera pas le problème cependant, encore une fois il faut remplacer les condensateurs de la carte analogique, sinon c’est impossible d’avoir des rails d’alimentation stables.


Si tu as la référence ça m’intéresse.

Il faut que je regarde les références des condensateurs de la carte analogique afin de les remplacer.

Par contre pour faire cela, il faut que je débranche la ventouse de l’écran, qu’elle est la procédure à suivre ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> il faut que je débranche la ventouse de l’écran, qu’elle est la procédure à suivre ?


Il y a plusieurs étapes, la première est de souscrire une bonne assurance vie !


----------



## woz86 (21 Octobre 2020)

Mais afin d’intervenir sur la carte analogique, il faut bien que débranche celle-ci ?


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Octobre 2020)

Normalement la THT se décharge automatiquement quand le Mac est éteint.
Si tu veux être sûr, débranche le et attends une journée...
Si tu veux le faire en toute sécurité, utilise un câble avec pinces croco à chaque bout, une pince à la terre et l'autre sur un tournevis.
Tu décolles la ventouse et tu verras dessous un agrafe au bout du fil rouge avec 2 crochets qui entre dans la petite cavité sur le tube, sous la ventouse.
En touchant l'agrafe avec le tournevis tu va décharger ce qui reste dans la THT, si nécessaire.
Il suffit de pousser sur un des deux crochets avec le tournevis pour sortir l'agrafe.
J'en ai démonté des dizaines comme ça.








						Discharging the CRT in a compact Macintosh
					

All old compact Macintoshes contain a cathode ray tube (CRT) inside the case. The CRT can hold a lethal charge, even when the computer has been switched off ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## woz86 (22 Octobre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Si tu veux être sûr, débranche le et attends une journée


C’est le Classic, je l’ai remis dans son carton et ça fait plusieurs jours qu’il n’a pas été branché.


gpbonneau a dit:


> câble avec pinces croco à chaque bout, une pince à la terre et l'autre sur un tournevis.
> Tu décolles la ventouse et tu verras dessous un agrafe au bout du fil rouge avec 2 crochets qui entre dans la petite cavité sur le tube, sous la ventouse.
> En touchant l'agrafe avec le tournevis tu va décharger ce qui reste dans la THT, si nécessaire.


Oui j’ai vu cela sur une vidéo, la personne mettait un pince crocodile sur le clip à la fixation de l’écran de la coque et une autre au tournevis et glisser sous la ventouse.
Mais le gars a un peu galéré à enlever celle-ci.


----------



## gpbonneau (22 Octobre 2020)

Tu décolles bien la ventouse et tu verras les 2 crochets qui entre dans la petite cavité sur le tube.
Il suffit de les "pincer" pour qu'ils sortent. En appuyant sur l'un deux ça sort facilement sans forcer (faut pas en casser un).




Mais le plus fragile c'est le nez du tube, à manier avec précaution (le reste est très solide, le tube est petit).
Il m'est arrivé d'en cogner un en le démontant (faut être crétin !), si tu entends un pschitt, il est HS.


----------

